# R I P Mocha



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nearly 16 years ago she came into my life as nothing more than a big set of ears attached to a body that had twice as much skin as it needed.
When we lost Dad in February we were traveling back to Ohio with both dogs and it became pretty obvious that her health was declining. But when we got home and settled she seemed to rebound rather well. I knew she was several years past the average life expectancy for a Weimaraner but she still demanded to go for her walk every evening, rain or shine.

She was a good dog !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don, sorry to hear of the loss of a beloved pet

i know how hard it is to loose one.

things will get better over time.

just think of all the good times you had together and the joy you brought to each others lives.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She had a great life with incredible owners, RIP Mocha.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My heart goes out to you Don, I know what it's like to lose a dog that you've had for 16 years. That empty spot in your heart is hard to fill.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry to here Don. Its like losing your closest friend but the memories will always be there.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*So Sad Don --Our hearts go out to You And Your's-----She surely will always be Remembered---RIP MOCHA*


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Don I hope this helps, when we lost our first Bulldog I cried like a little girl. I had know idea how badly I needed that dog till he was gone.

Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their little boy, Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.
I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.
As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.
The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.
The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives.
Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why."
Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation. He said, "People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life - like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?"
The six-year-old continued, "Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words. It is a comfort to my wife and I to hear those words. Mocha fought hard to stay with us as long as she could. She started having seizures in 07 and gladly took her pills with every meal. Then in 14 her spleen grew to 3 times its normal size, so we had it removed. I knew from that time she was living on borrowed time. More pills helped her to recover and she wouldn't eat until she had them. Last weekend her abdomen swelled a bit so I called the vet knowing full well this could be it. She never missed her evening walk and certainly knew how to love everyone all the time. RIP MY FRIEND.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Better to have loved and lost..., my friend.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry to hear about your good friend Don.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Don. That is two tough losses in a short amount of time. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the passing of your dog Don...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you !

I'm doubly thankful that we have Grey, He helps keep our minds occupied, but at times seems to be missing her as much as we do. It's odd that he never payed her much attention unless food or sitting next to me on the couch was at stake.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, sorry to hear of Mocha's passing. Seems like just the other day we were talking about her. Quite a shock to tune in tonight and find this post.

*R I P MOCHA*​


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry I've been away for a bit Don, and especially sorry to hear about Mocha. Its a pain that to me, is identical to intensity and heartfelt as if a human family member has suddenly been taken away. We empathize with you through this sad time of yours. Last summer I had the same thing, I had to put down Cricket our pet of 15 years--a chihuahua. I cried like a kid and am not ashamed of it, its okay to grieve greatly. IMO it emphasizes the genuine bond of love, that was between someone and their pet, so its an emotion unconsciously and freely given, to things held dearly in that capacity. I hope your grief passes acceptably and soon, and may your happy memories of Mocha, be vivid and forever.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss Don, they truly are a man"s best friend !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Ed !


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear it Don, amazing how attached we are to our dogs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Brad.

Yeah it is. It's been a crappy 5 months, After finding out about Dads cancer and then losing him, I wasn't ready to lose another family member.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don its been a tough life for you lately. Keep in mind life on earth goes on and someday we will all join the ones we lost in this life in eternity.

Larrry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

sorry for your loss don remember the good times you had with her


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

RIP


----------

